# Mavs offseason thread



## Tersk

This will be a thread in which I just post what has happened in the offseason involving Mavs players so they are all in the one place

*Transactions* 
Phoenix signs Steve Nash for rougly 13 million a year









Dallas re-signs Marquis Daniels for the full MLE and 38 million over 6 years









Trade Antawn Jamison to the Wizards for #5 pick Devin Harris, Christian Laettner and Jerry Stackhouse



























Trade a future first round pick for Pavel Podkolzine to the Utah Jazz










Dallas signs DJ Benga (Didier Ilunga-Mbenga) for two years









Dallas trades Danny Fortson to the Seattle Sonics for Calvin Booth









Dallas signs Avery Johnson









Dallas traded Antoine Walker and Tony Delk to the Atlanta Hawks for Jason Terry and Alan Henderson

















Dallas trades Eduardo Najera, Christian Laettner, Luis Flores, Mladen Sekularac, two first round draft picks and cash to the Golden State Warriors for Erick Dampier, Dan Dickau, Evan Eschmeyer and Steve Logan

































Dallas waives Jon Steffanson









New Jersey Nets sign Travis Best 









Dallas signs Derek Hood









Dallas signs Jasson Sasser









Mavs sign Felipe Lopez









Dallas releases Felipe Lopez, Jason Sasser and Derek Hood

Avery Johnson retires and officialy joins as Assistant Head Coach


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> This will be a thread in which I just post what has happened in the offseason involving Mavs players so they are all in the one place
> 
> *Transactions*
> Phoenix signs Steve Nash for rougly 13 million a year
> 
> Dallas re-signs Marquis Daniels for the full MLE and 38 million over 6 years


I think Nash was shocked when Cuban didn't want to pay him 13/yr - from the sounds of an espn interview with Nash. NVE is a free agent - wonder if Cuban will go after Nick again. 

One can never take Cuban for granted, as we don't know how he thinks when it comes to getting who he wants. I still think he is trying to find a way to get Shaq.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

*Re: Re: Mavs offseason thread*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Nash was shocked when Cuban didn't want to pay him 13/yr - from the sounds of an espn interview with Nash. NVE is a free agent - wonder if Cuban will go after Nick again.
> 
> One can never take Cuban for granted, as we don't know how he thinks when it comes to getting who he wants. I still think he is trying to find a way to get Shaq.


NVE is free again?

If so he winds up in dallas no question.


----------



## Tersk

I updated the first post in this thread with photos - everytime I make an update - I will post a new post just so everyone notices it


----------



## Tersk

updated with dj benga


----------



## Tersk

Updated with Avery Johnson and the Seattle Trade


----------



## Tersk

updated with walker/terry trade


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> This will be a thread in which I just post what has happened in the offseason involving Mavs players so they are all in the one place
> 
> *Transactions*
> Phoenix signs Steve Nash for rougly 13 million a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas re-signs Marquis Daniels for the full MLE and 38 million over 6 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trade Antawn Jamison to the Wizards for #5 pick Devin Harris, Christian Laettner and Jerry Stackhouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trade a future first round pick for Pavel Podkolzine to the Utah Jazz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas signs DJ Benga (Didier Ilunga-Mbenga) for two years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas trades Danny Fortson to the Seattle Sonics for Calvin Booth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas signs Avery Johnson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas traded Antoine Walker and Tony Delk to the Atlanta Hawks for Jason Terry and Alan Henderson


Dallas trades Eduardo Najera, Christian Laettner, Luis Flores, Mladen Sekularac, two first round draft picks and cash to the Golden State Warriors for Erick Dampier, Dan Dickau, Evan Eschmeyer and Steve Logan


----------



## Tersk

Dallas waives Jon Stefanson


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Damn, Dallas has made five trades this offseason.


----------



## mavsman

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Damn, Dallas has made five trades this offseason.


It's great to be a Mavs when they are willing to shake things up if they don't feel like they have a team that can seriously contend for the championship.

However, once they have all the pieces they need to let that team grow together.

I actually think they have team now that they need to let play together for a couple of years without any major changes.

I know they are probably going to move Henderson and there is a chance that they still move Stackhouse but beyond that I don't see them overhauling next off-season.

This team need time now. It took the team with NVE a year before they really started playing well together. I remember we got NVE in the middle of one season and it looked like a disaster but 1/3 into the next season the team really started playing great ball together.

This current team will probably not play great together until at least mid season.


----------



## Tersk

Updated with Hood and Best


----------



## droppinknowledge

good riddance to best. LOL


----------



## Tersk

Updated with Lopez and Sasser


----------

